# Average Age



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm wondering about the average age of the people who frequent this forum, and also the ratio of women to men.

I'll go first. I'm female and 65 years old.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

57. Male. Charming.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm old enough to know better and too old to care!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

71 as of not long back. 37 of which was a cop. We just need the facts ma'am.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Male 58


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

60yo female and I think we're outnumbered by a minimum of 10-1 but probably more like 20-1.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

Male 62. 37 spent as a firefighter.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 72, wife is 74. She is not a member.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

56 and only 51 years on motorcycles and still counting.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm too young to die and too old to run away.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Male 40 15 spent as a infantryman


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Male 73 yrs. old but feel like I'm 93.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> 60yo female and I think we're outnumbered by a minimum of 10-1 but probably more like 20-1.


Yep, 10:1 is a very conservative estimate.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> Yep, 10:1 is a very conservative estimate.


Should I add my wife to help she is female 34 and from Renton near Seattle :vs_whistle:
Don't worry she seen the writing on the wall and it's one reasons why she is with me :vs_laugh:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Weldman said:


> Should I add my wife to help she is female 34 and from Renton near Seattle :vs_whistle:
> Don't worry she seen the writing on the wall and it's one reasons why she is with me :vs_laugh:


You guys are in Renton??? Ever hear of the Renton Loop???? Good times


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Male, 60...still kickin'

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> You guys are in Renton??? Ever hear of the Renton Loop???? Good times


Nope she is just from Renton I was on the Peninsula and as I was headed out the door of this communist state I snagged her along the way and she looked it up and yes she knows of it.
Her dad is a classic car restorer and has been for decades his car is on the Triple X menu or least was at one time in Isaquah.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Weldman said:


> Nope she is just from Renton I was on the Peninsula and as I was headed out the door of this communist state I snagged her along the way and she said nope to the Loopty Lou thing you asked.


Figures, you guys are too young and I had heard they had stopped it. I haven't been there in many years....but in the late 70's & muscle car days on Friday & Saturday nights, teenagers would drive around what was called the Loop...... one way street several city blocks long in one direction, then cut across a block or two to the other one way street going in the other direction and back around.....showing off & posing their hot rods, or parking in the empty lots that lined those streets. Don't remember the street names, but about half mile past the Hwy 18/405 interchange


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Transgendered hamster-dog mix, 112 yo


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

59, the rest of the data is classified.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Weldman said:


> Should I add my wife to help she is female 34 and from Renton near Seattle :vs_whistle:
> Don't worry she seen the writing on the wall and it's one reasons why she is with me :vs_laugh:


I went to high school in Renton!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Figures, you guys are too young and I had heard they had stopped it. I haven't been there in many years....but in the late 70's & muscle car days on Friday & Saturday nights, teenagers would drive around what was called the Loop...... one way street several city blocks long in one direction, then cut across a block or two to the other one way street going in the other direction and back around.....showing off & posing their hot rods, or parking in the empty lots that lined those streets. Don't remember the street names, but about half mile past the Hwy 18/405 interchange


Actually, The Loop pre-dated my sister being in high school and she graduated in 1968.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

49 and male. I like long walks on the beach and listening to 80's love ballads. You can usually find me running the canyon with my dog or playing the latest videogame on my phone at Starbucks. I'm eco-friendly and beyond woke. Biden/Pelosi 2030!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> 49 and male. I like long walks on the beach and listening to 80's love ballads. You can usually find me running the canyon with my dog or playing the latest videogame on my phone at Starbucks. I'm eco-friendly and beyond woke. Biden/Pelosi 2030!


Wish I'd known about the affinity for 80's love ballads before we started podcasting.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Male, 69 years old. But my joints feel like I’m 100.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

61 year old male as of yesterday, mean, ornery, with a serious attitude problem. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

66 years old male. Retired at 60 but that just gave me more to do. Riding legal on the street sense 15 1/2. Off road started at about 9 years old. No plans to slow down at much of anything until life gives me no choice.
A child of God that needs his but kicked once in awhile.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

65 year old male


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

65 this coming February....will retire at that point. Male.

Glad I'm not the oldest here 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

51-Male


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

51, 100% male. I guess this forum is a bunch of old folks.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

60 sucks tell all your friends. The only thing that still works is my nose I can still smell bullshit from across the field!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Male or female, this is good. So far at least, I haven't seen any transgendered or "I'm confused"............................ yet. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Male or female, this is good. So far at least, I haven't seen any transgendered or "I'm confused"............................ yet. :tango_face_grin:


Some little bird is telling me you probably won't see that here lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Older than @Denton and younger than @rice paddy daddy

The chubby checkout girls at my local grocery store think I'm pretty hot and look younger than one of my ID's shows...:vs_whistle:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> 60 sucks tell all your friends. The only thing that still works is my nose I can still smell bullshit from across the field!





Slippy said:


> Older than @Denton and younger than @rice paddy daddy
> 
> The chubby checkout girls at my local grocery store think I'm pretty hot and look younger than one of my ID's shows...:vs_whistle:


They're blind!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So far, it appears that the average age of the respondents is nearly 60 years old.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> So far, it appears that the average age of the respondents is nearly 60 years old.


Like a fine wine we just keep getting better with age..................most of us anyway. :devil:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Like a fine wine we just keep getting better with age..................most of us anyway. :devil:


Except for joints and some other bodily functions.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> 51, 100% male. I guess this forum is a bunch of old folks.


 As a general rule we get many times more done than the current generation. We are stronger , tougher and surely not socialist cowards. For the most part gains we made in life we worked for and were blessed by God. hard to do that sitting on your ass with not Lord . At least in an honest way.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

62 and change.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Looks like I joined up to the retirement community :vs_laugh: that's fine I'm already retired myself, anyone as young as me? Will say age is just a number, it's life experiences that makes one how old they really are.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Male 59
My preferred pronouns are he/him and hey you


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

Male 72

Mean as heck
Uglier than a turd

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Male, 61 today and a friendly asshole... or so I’ve been told. 

Hey PO.. happy bday to ya matey...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

65mustang said:


> Male 73 yrs. old but feel like I'm 93.


My body feels like 93, but my mind keeps telling me I'm 25.
I think that is the greatest contributor to old guys getting physically hurt.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

[Deleted]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

[Deleted]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

39 years old


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I guess I am the oldest turd here, will be 80 in Feb.

Brain still functions well (as it ever has, but somewhat demented) body is slowing down though.

Went from getting up everyday @6:00 AM to now @ 10 or 11.

I watch late night movies and sleep in the next morning.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ridin with biden said:


> 39 years old


All down hill from there whiskey farmer. :vs_lol:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

about half the age of most here.... but it's not the years that hurt, it's the mileage...


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

39 and female last I checked LOL.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Male and 47.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> about half the age of most here.... but it's not the years that hurt, it's the mileage...


Are you saying that you've been rode hard and put up wet?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Green Lilly said:


> 39 and female last I checked LOL.


Didn't you know that some females have outies and some males have innies? A simple visual check isn't enough to verify anymore.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> All down hill from there whiskey farmer. :vs_lol:


I've already crossed the summit ol buddy and I'm on the downhill grade


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

That ol guy is 80???

Well . . . don't sit down . . . I might catch ya at 76.

For the record . . . male . . . don't plan on changing.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Younger than the rest of you.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Bunch of damn young pups on here.........


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> about half the age of most here.... but it's not the years that hurt, it's the mileage...


Then I am 150. :vs_mad:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Younger than the rest of you.


I expect you to be on point young man.


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

35 - male


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

47 male


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Bunch of damn young pups on here.........


Maybe in years, not in life experiences and learned from them.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

35, female, sterile.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Did you all know Alexander the Great died when he was 33?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Ragnarök said:


> Did you all know Alexander the Great died when he was 33?


Born 21 July 356 BC
Died 11 June 323 BC give or take on few days he was 32, didn't quiet make his 33rd birthday but we get the point.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

M 42


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Except for joints and some other bodily functions.


Well back in my day......we used to smoke those joints and control those bodily functions......not so much anymore though :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Male, 67 years young, mentally I don’t feel and different than I did 30 years ago, l stay active, in pretty good shape but my body complains of I try to act younger.....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I was getting nervous that I was going to end up being the baby here until I got to the end of the thread


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm wondering about the average age of the people who frequent this forum, and also the ratio of women to men.
> I'll go first. I'm female and 65 years old.


i'm 72 and a kool christian male, here's a recent pic of me..-









But I think I like this pic better, it's me in the combat jacket I bought earlier this year showing my lean, mean and dangerous 'survivalist' look..


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks like the average age is here is in the early 60's.

I don't post personal info like my exact age online but I will say I'm younger than average for this site.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

47 here. Been aware for 28 years. 5.81 on short wave around 1am. Bill Cooper. Brother Stair...

I need to go atleast 30 more years as a free man!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> [Deleted]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you forget something?
Like how old you are?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am 65, and in ragged health.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am 65, and in ragged health.


Ragged or rugged?..
I'm slightly ragged at the moment, i survived a covid attack in May this year and have been prone to occasional runny noses and cold chills ever since, and my doc is currently monitoring me after finding blood in my urine.

_*Reaper- "Get in here you old fart"
Eyeball- "On yer bike Jack"*_..


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Elvis said:


> Looks like the average age is here is in the early 60's.
> 
> I don't post personal info like my exact age online but I will say I'm younger than average for this site.


Could at least give an estimate, you think all the answers here are 100% accurate :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I expect you to be on point young man.











When I hit 40, I'll let you folks know.
Judging by the ages... some of you won't see it.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

57 male still surviving.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm 52, 34 of which I have spent in the military or as a DoD civilian.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Speaking of age, when I was 69, I couldn't help wondering how I'd feel when I hit 70, eg would I suddenly go all doddery or what, but my 70th came and went without a glitch of any kind, and I even felt PROUD to have notched up 70 years of life on this planet, it was like a fantastic milestone..
I'm now 72 and when I watch Grylls (46) and Stafford (44) on TV I think "Keep going chaps, and with luck you'll make it to 72 like me in another 26 years"..:vs_cool:

PS- Our human body cells continually die and replace themselves with brandnew ones anyway, so we're all just kids because most parts of us are only 10 years old..

https://www.sciencefocus.com/the-human-body/what-cells-in-the-human-body-live-the-longest/


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Within slapping distance of 61 and any day you wake up is a good day in my book. Woman.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Eyeball said:


> Speaking of age, when I was 69, I couldn't help wondering how I'd feel when I hit 70, eg would I suddenly go all doddery or what, but my 70th came and went without a glitch of any kind, and I even felt PROUD to have notched up 70 years of life on this planet, it was like a fantastic milestone..
> I'm now 72 and when I watch Grylls (46) and Stafford (44) on TV I think "Keep going chaps, and with luck you'll make it to 72 like me in another 26 years"..:vs_cool:
> 
> PS- Our human body cells continually die and replace themselves with brandnew ones anyway, so we're all just kids because most parts of us are only 10 years old..
> ...


I just turned 60 in September and feel younger today than I did when I was 40. I started getting heavy in my early 40s. By the time I reached 58 I was 230lbs. (5'9"). I couldn't see my belt or my toes. I went on the Keto diet and lost 60lbs. in about a year. All of my joint pain disappeared. My energy level skyrocketed. My rosacea and acne problems completely disappeared. Mood swings and depression ... GONE! And so on. The very best thing I've done for myself and my "survival" preparations is the KETO diet.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Eyeball said:


> Speaking of age, when I was 69, I couldn't help wondering how I'd feel when I hit 70, eg would I suddenly go all doddery or what, but my 70th came and went without a glitch of any kind, and I even felt PROUD to have notched up 70 years of life on this planet, it was like a fantastic milestone..
> I'm now 72 and when I watch Grylls (46) and Stafford (44) on TV I think "Keep going chaps, and with luck you'll make it to 72 like me in another 26 years"..:vs_cool:
> 
> PS- Our human body cells continually die and replace themselves with brandnew ones anyway, so we're all just kids because most parts of us are only 10 years old..
> ...


Except for those pesky telomeres.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

53.... God gave me another chance this year, so y'all are stuck with me....


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm wondering about the average age of the people who frequent this forum, and also the ratio of women to men.
> 
> I'll go first. I'm female and 65 years old.


Please give a general description of each decade of your life.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

KUSA said:


> Please give a general description of each decade of your life.


Why?

(Random sentence to meet the forum response length requirement.)


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Why?
> 
> (Random sentence to meet the forum response length requirement.)


To satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> To satisfy my curiosity.


Now, I am curious about why you are curious. 
*This is like facing two mirrors at each other*


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

KUSA said:


> To satisfy my curiosity.


That may not be enough information to motivate me to type out a response.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Now, I am curious about why you are curious.
> *This is like facing two mirrors at each other*


I'm curious why you're curious why he's curious about why she's curious. 
@paulag1955 I'm 58.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> That may not be enough information to motivate me to type out a response.


I'm not interested anymore. If you want to tell me you must ask first.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

KUSA said:


> I'm not interested anymore. If you want to tell me you must ask first.


Hahahaha! You're not missing out on anything. I've had a very boring life.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Hahahaha! You're not missing out on anything. I've had a very boring life.


I hate to hear that. Live a little. Go do something interesting.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I hate to hear that. Live a little. Go do something interesting.


Well, she is married. That is a wild-ride if anything is. Scared the hell out of me more than once!! We can't all be James Bond.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Well, she is married. That is a wild-ride if anything is. Scared the hell out of me more than once!! We can't all be James Bond.


Too bad, Bond gets all the ladies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don’t think we’ve ever had a thread that hasn’t been derailed. 
What is this; Amtrak? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

KUSA said:


> stevekozak said:
> 
> 
> > Well, she is married. That is a wild-ride if anything is. Scared the hell out of me more than once!! We can't all be James Bond.
> ...


He got those two crazy chicks in Diamonds Are Forever, and they nearly drowned him.

But Jill St John was beautiful in the movie, and he got her too.

Fair trade I suppose.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't think we've ever had a thread that hasn't been derailed.
> What is this; Amtrak?


Yes it is.

And the trains next destination, is a deep river, after it jumps the tracks, on a bridge.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > I am 65, and in ragged health.
> ...


I used to rugged, but now I am ragged. And it is hard to take, but I am here for the duration of my stay on Earth.

And I have anemia from blood loss, somewhere.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Weldman said:


> Ragnarök said:
> 
> 
> > Did you all know Alexander the Great died when he was 33?
> ...


Wasn't he a raging drunk? No wonder he died.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

58, Male Now my son keeps telling me he identifies as an apache helicopter. I think he was dropped.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

modfan said:


> 58, Male Now my son keeps telling me he identifies as an apache helicopter. I think he was dropped.


He likes soldiers grabbing his joy stick?


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

Well not gonna say...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> I don't think we've ever had a thread that hasn't been derailed.
> What is this; Amtrak? :vs_laugh:


You're a funny guy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

KUSA said:


> I hate to hear that. Live a little. Go do something interesting.


Perhaps it would have been more accurate to say uneventful. Only boring people get bored.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

64, male .....25 as a firefighter, retired at 50.

20 years military, retired (4 years active usmc 17 reservist )

in the the gym daily and still digging in


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I said I am 59 .. I am actually 58.. man I must be getting forgetful and old..lol


----------

